# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Mariusz Pudzianowski

## Luke530

Absolute Monster... What a real strongman should look like...

----------


## Luke530

.

----------


## Luke530

...

----------


## Luke530

..

----------


## kc

this is my favorite strongman!!! rookie year 1995, won...what....2002? sweet pics!!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## bones93

Actually little smaller then I remember from TV???.....Still best looking strongman....looks great

----------

